# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My attempt at Paludarium 30cm cube

## atolylica

Hi all, 

I am just starting to embark on setting up on my first ever Paludarium.

Got myself a 30cm cube, an internal filter (I'm not too good at setting up pumps and pipings), and a Zetlight nano. 

I'm not into doing any false bottoms (cos I'm bad at DIY), or background cork etc. Intending to build rocks as sort of like a waterfall from my internal filter, while hiding the filter. Don't intend to keep any land species, but perhaps some small fishes may happen. 

I'm seeking advice for:

- Any suggestions what I can do with regards to the hardscape? 
- I'm not sure what are the plants available for the immersed section. Where can i get easy plants to grow in a humid environment?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

You could do a conventional aquascape with soil, wood and rocks, but with the water level just lowered enough to expose the top 1/3 or half of the tank to allow some emersed plant growth (you can use pretty much any plant that you see in LFS that's already sold in emersed state).

Here is a nice example:



Photo from Google Images.

Just do a google search on "Wabi Kusa", there are lots more good examples.

----------


## Ingen

Pretty good idea, does it work if we have pitcher plants on the emersed portion?

----------


## gorilla83

Hi atolytica,

Great to see the starting of your tank!

Just some suggestions to help to set up your tank  :Wink: 

For the hardscape, maybe you could try stacking some rocks and direct the water to flow down the rocks or use some drift wood to conceal the filter after adding the soil.

For the plants, maybe you could try Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, HC, hair grass, anubias nana petite, crypts, wild terrestial mosses, for a start.

However, I think a filter might not be necessary in your case, as there is not much fauna, and you might have some difficulty changing the filter media after everything is set up. Maybe a tiny pump is all you need...

Also, for the filter/pump inlet, you might need to make an enclosure to separate the soil from the water, if not the water intake will be choked.

I saw quite a nice cube tank which you could also get some ideas from...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/mem...llon-cube.html

Wabi Kusa is a great idea too... have fun googling and finding ideas for your tank!

Look forward to seeing your tank :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Pretty good idea, does it work if we have pitcher plants on the emersed portion?


It could work... can try them out.

----------


## atolylica

Today I went to get some rocks and stack myself up a structure. It was fun arranging rocks, albeit tiring!

Attachment 46498
Attachment 46499

Intend to have a sand foreground, with easy growing plants like Anubias submerged, while for immersed, I'll just look around C328 and see what's available and nice!

Like to ask, what fauna will do well in a sand + rocks environment? If I have lots of rocks means my GH will be high? Please correct me if I'm wrong..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks like its progressing well, that rock structure has lots of spaces to put plants in.  :Smile: 

Any livestock that do well in higher pH water conditions would be suitable... small livebearers like guppies or endlers could be good. Can also look at celestial pearl danios (CPD) too, they come from slightly alkaline water conditions too.

----------


## atolylica

UA, you mean any fauna that can live in high pH and also live in high GH? 

I added in some plants today! Comments please if there's any improvements to be made. This is my first semi-dry setup, so pardon me for noob-ness. 

Will be adding sand soon. 

Attachment 46508
Attachment 46509
Attachment 46510
Attachment 46511
Attachment 46512

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> UA, you mean any fauna that can live in high pH and also live in high GH?


Higher GH water conditions usually tend to have higher pH levels... fishes which come from natural habitats with alkaline water parameters would fare better in those conditions (though extremes in GH should still be avoided).

There is a chance the rocks you use may be relatively inert though, so their GH increasing effect might turn out to be minimal.

----------


## gorilla83

nice layout of rocks  :Well done:  looks quite natural like rocks by the riverbank

You could add some shrimps after the tank has cycled too...

Is there water flow over the rocks?

----------


## atolylica

> nice layout of rocks  looks quite natural like rocks by the riverbank
> 
> You could add some shrimps after the tank has cycled too...
> 
> Is there water flow over the rocks?


Thanks for the compliment I'm excited at where this could go!
I'm afraid of adding sensitive fauna since there's quite little plants to 'purify' the water, and the only bio media in this tank are the rocks. Hopefully this acts like a wet-dry filter and my tank will cycle itself in the next couple of weeks. 

Yes it's a waterfall over the rocks. I'll record a video next time.

Sand added. More pics..

Attachment 46547
Attachment 46548

----------


## hongweijie

nice! liked the crystal clear water. looked natural to me

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Some mini crabs from Seaview would fit nicely in the tank.  :Smile:

----------


## Gavan

wow! looking very nice. the only thing i'm worried about is the star moss rocks. careful about what fauna you add to the tank. i remember when i had starmoss with yamato, they IMMEDIATELY went to tear out all the moss. heart pain

----------


## atolylica

> Some mini crabs from Seaview would fit nicely in the tank.


Crabs? I've no ideas how to keep them. Don't they eat plants? lol




> wow! looking very nice. the only thing i'm worried about is the star moss rocks. careful about what fauna you add to the tank. i remember when i had starmoss with yamato, they IMMEDIATELY went to tear out all the moss. heart pain


Thanks Gavan.
The most part of the star moss is immersed, as i know that they cant survive submerged. I'm still clueless what to add in. Also considering the swimming space is quite limited, maybe I should just have 1-2 puny sized fauna..but afraid they might be lonely..  :Sad:

----------


## Gavan

you could do with a few Cory hastatus perhaps, they look best on sand. or my favourite Boraras brigittae. should be quite nice to see them interact with the rock environment, swimming in and out  might have to add a slight amount of peat though, to keep your pH at least near neutral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gavan

crabs don't necessarily eat plants. in any case, there are crab pellets available at all lfs, hopefully they'll prefer that to your plants haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, those mini crabs from Seaview will look quite good for small paludarium setups... check out Danialavr's thread on them:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ab-ID-please-D

----------


## Donut the Donkey

Amazing setup! Currently in the works of making one too (why didn't I see this thread days ago?!). Quick question: what name/brand filter is that and where did you get it? If permissible, do indicate the price (or PM me). Its the exact filter for that cascading water effect I'm looking for. Half submerged. I'm thinking if a cheapo small HOB filter could this.. Hmm. 

Looking forward to more updates! Been scouring the internet for research and infos, AQ proves again that it's where it's at!

edit: I forgot. Do you cover the top with a lid to keep tank conditions humid or none at all? Would the emersed plants dry out? I'm thinking if I have crypts in a similar setup as yours, there needs to be a lid. Anyway will take a look at what hardy plants you choose in this thread to grow emersed (that doesn't need the tank to be covered with a lid). Much thanks!

----------


## atolylica

Thanks!
The filter you see in the first picture broke down on me and it was only 2 days old! So I went to get a standard pump, and "L" shape connector and directed the water flow downwards. A pump and pipes saves a lot more space for your scape in the tank, and it wasn't as hard as I thought. Downside is, this tank doesn't have any biomedia or filtration. Hoping that the water flow down the rocks will act as a wet-dry filter for beneficial bacteria to build up. Added lots of plants to soak up nitrates as well. 

Yes I do cover it, but with a slight opening at the back. Every morning when I wake up, there will be condensation on the glass due to difference in temperature. Will observe if it works, since humidity in Singapore is already so high. 

Just added some puny tetras yesterday, after adding some mulberry leaves and alder cones to condition the water. 

Attachment 46621
Attachment 46622

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks good... what type of tetras are those? Green neon tetra?

----------


## Ingen

Would such a setup do well if placed near the window where there is little direct sun ray?

----------


## atolylica

> Looks good... what type of tetras are those? Green neon tetra?


Honestly no idea. I got from C328, where they don't label their fishes. I saw that they were puny, so I grabbed them. 




> Would such a setup do well if placed near the window where there is little direct sun ray?


I'm sure it will work, but less control on lighting intensity and duration, which can cause algae issues.

----------


## XxbloodxX

how do you get your internal filter to irrigate the whole area without piping? nice scape btw!

----------


## atolylica

> how do you get your internal filter to irrigate the whole area without piping? nice scape btw!


As mentioned in earlier posts, the internal filter you see in the first picture broke down on me (stupid PRC product). 
I went to get a standard pump, pipe, and a "L" connector. 

To ensure water spread nicely, it really depends on what rocks you use and how you build them. If you're working with a bigger tank, you can use a rainbar. Since mine is just 1 feet, I utilize rock arrangements skills to spread out the water. The process is fun  :Smile:

----------


## alexhaw

Nice set up with clear water

----------


## kennethc

Nice scape! look forward to your tank progress! alternatively you can use a mini canister filter, pump in and pump out

----------


## gorilla83

Look forward to more updates!

----------


## Donut the Donkey

I think we're all looking forward to more updates!  :Grin:  Anyway bro, can you please tell me which LFS you bought the rocks at? And how much per kg is it. Thank you!

----------


## atolylica

Hi guys, not much going on. The crypts are slow-growing. 
And due to the filter that broke down on me after I build the structure, I couldn't insert any filter wool around my pump intake, so my water has turn cloudy with small dirty stuff which I don't know what are they. 
A few of the tetras also got sucked in the pump =(

Attachment 47131Attachment 47132

Taken with a DSLR, which is my first few times using it. Pardon for the poor quality and reflection. 
Haha

----------


## Gavan

why the decision to tear down your paludarium?

----------

